# What plows will fit my John Deere Lt133



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a JD lawn tractor that i want to get a plow for, will a cub cadet or craftsman blade set up fit it?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IF you have decent fab skill you can make most anything work.

What JD tractor due you have and does JD already make a Plow that will go on it

Have you thought of Getting a Blower for the JD? that way you use the JD for the big snow falls and the ATV and plow for the small ones and if one break you still have the Other to fall back on.
just my thoughts.

sublime out.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

They do make a plow for my JD (lt133) ive found a few used (dont want to pay for new) but the craftsman blade are pretty easy to come by. I sold my ATV and plow which I am going to regret for the next couple months


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yup you will regret that lol


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah, I sold it and got a yz125 that I use on the track.. its a blast during the warm months but for the couple months of winter I wish I still had my recon


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;884909 said:


> yup you will regret that lol


word on that.

I would think just keep an Eye out for a Used Blade for your JD. Yes you might pay more but to have something that bolts up and works like it should is nice instead of trial by error and fix when broken mid storm is a big pain.

if you had a lawn tractor that didn't already have blades and mounts made for it. well then different story. your already fabbing some thing up to start with.

just my thoughts on it.

your gonna miss the Recon and blade VS the JD.

no doubt about that.

the JD will due a good job it just wont be as fun as the Recon.

sublime out.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah it looks like I'll just have to keep an eye out for a JD blade. I bet the tractor wont be as fun as the ATV but it will still plow as well (maybe better because its heavier and geared better for plowing) plus plowing snow is such a thrill I'm sure it will still be with my John Deere


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Zach;882815 said:


> I have a JD lawn tractor that i want to get a plow for, will a cub cadet or craftsman blade set up fit it?


Truthfully, I'm not sure it would be wise to put a plow on your tractor. I currently have a 25hp Toro with the snowblower attachment along with tire chains (rears), wheel weights (75#/each ?), and a weight bar I use off the back that came with the hydro bucket for an additional 200#'s.

With that said occasionally I go at a pace faster than it can throw and end up clogging the chute thus it results in it becoming a "plow" in a sort of way. Even with the chains and additional weights, the tractor still does not have the traction to successfully "plow". Any decent snowbank will bring you to a screeching hault. 

I live in the New England area and have tried to "plow" with the snow blower and it just doesn't work. If you get any decent amount of snow... check to see if you can get the snow thrower attachment... works great when used at the correct speeds :bluebounc


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

I usually don't get too much snow in ohio, barely even any more than 6-8"


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Zach;885037 said:


> I usually don't get too much snow in ohio, barely even any more than 6-8"


If aren't careful and don't plow it frequently, you'll be in trouble 

Is your tractor posi? If your not sure, go outside and jack up one side of the tractors rear wheels, then attempt to move (make sure you have room in front encase it does move!). If the only wheel spinning is in the air, you might be in trouble since any decent ice patch will basically bring you to a stop.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

oh **** I completely forgot about that stupid differential! does anyone make a locker for it? can I swap a locked axle in?


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Zach;885064 said:


> oh **** I completely forgot about that stupid differential! does anyone make a locker for it? can I swap a locked axle in?


You'd be looking at quite the project to swap an axle simply to plow. The easiest way to do it would be just to weld it forcing them to rotate together. You'd have to know what your doing tho...

Also, if you use this tractor to do your lawn in the summer, your going to dig up the lawn with any semi-sharp turn since now the axle is permanently locked.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

I was thinking either getting a used axle to lock and swap between winter and summer, but that could be too much work..

do they make a posi axle for JDs?


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Zach;885155 said:


> I was thinking either getting a used axle to lock and swap between winter and summer, but that could be too much work..
> 
> do they make a posi axle for JDs?


Swapping axles would be a bit of work each time... 

As for a posi axle, I highly doubt it, but I could be wrong...


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

I think with chains and weight on the back it should work fine, despite the open differential


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Zach;885234 said:


> I think with chains and weight on the back it should work fine, despite the open differential


If you were able to maintain traction, then you'd have the necessary torque to push I'm sure, but I think you'll find traction will be a major issue.

Either way, take pictures and show us!


----------

